# [Fallout 3] Warum alles auf 50er Jahre?



## Nixup (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

hab mir nun Fallout 3 besorgt und finde es super. Kenne die alten Teile nicht und evtl hängt es damit zusammen. Denn mir brennt ne Frage unter den Nägeln, die ich mir nicht so ganz erklären kann.

Warum gibt es diese 50er Jahre Designs überall? Immerhin war doch der große Knall um die 2077. Außerdem gibt es doch auch Laserwaffen und dergleichen.

Wie kommt es also, dass es noch alte Radios gibt und dieses 50er Jahre Flair? Nicht, dass es nicht gefällt oder charmant wirkt, aber zu erklären ist es nicht... oder doch?



Edit: Ups, sollte eigentlich in den Fallout 3 Bereich?!


----------



## HanFred (19. Dezember 2008)

Nixup am 19.12.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt es also, dass es noch alte Radios gibt und dieses 50er Jahre Flair? Nicht, dass es nicht gefällt oder charmant wirkt, aber zu erklären ist es nicht... oder doch?


ich weiss es auch nicht genau, denke aber, dass das atomzeitalter in den 50ern erst so richtig begonnen hat. und Fallout stellt meiner meinung nach eine zukunft dar, wie man sie sich in den 50ern vielleicht vorgestellt hat bzw. hätte vorstellen können.



> Edit: Ups, sollte eigentlich in den Fallout 3 Bereich?!


da ist es ja auch. es gibt nur ne verknüpfung, kein eigenes forum.


----------



## der-jo (19. Dezember 2008)

So, ihr banausen. Nun nehmt euch mal das Handbuch und lest die ersten paar Seiten...

Wohl net mehr kacken gegangen seit das Spiel zuhause ist, oder? Stichwort Klolektüre!

Fallout 3 stellt eine Welt dar, die bis 1950 mit unserer gleich war. Nur ab da teilt sich die Geschichte, und das Fallout Universum sprang voll und ganz auf den Atomzug auf. deshalb die Atom-Autos & co...
Gesellschaftlich blieb es allerdings in den 50ern stecken, ebenso designtechnisch...


----------



## HanFred (19. Dezember 2008)

der-jo am 19.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ihr banausen. Nun nehmt euch mal das Handbuch und lest die ersten paar Seiten...


*pfff* wer liest schon handbücher.  
so weit daneben lag ich ja gar nicht.


----------



## Nixup (19. Dezember 2008)

HanFred am 19.12.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 19.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe meine Rede, ich schau in Handbücher einfach nicht rein...
Auch wenn es eine seltsame Erklärung ist ^^

Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2008)

der-jo am 19.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Fallout 3 stellt eine Welt dar, die bis 1950 mit unserer gleich war. Nur ab da teilt sich die Geschichte, und das Fallout Universum sprang voll und ganz auf den Atomzug auf. deshalb die Atom-Autos & co...
> Gesellschaftlich blieb es allerdings in den 50ern stecken, ebenso designtechnisch...


Was aber auch nicht ganz korrekt ist.

Denn im Amerika der 50'er & 60'er Jahre war die Bedrohung durch Atomwaffen Allgegenwärtig & man fürchtete eben genau so einen Krieg & damit die Verstrahlung etc.pp.

Aus diesem Grund gab es in Amerika damals wirklich zwei Bewegungen, die eine, die Maßnahmen zum Schutz vor Atomwaffen vertrieb, strahlungssichere Bunker inkl. Lebensmittelvorrat etc.pp. & die andere Bewegung, welche die Vorzüge von Atomkraft etc. ins rechte Licht rücken wollte.

Es gab tatsächlich echte (!) Lektüre im Stil des Pipboys der die Vorzüge von Atomkraft dargestellt hat.

Wie gesagt, dass Setting von Fallout 3 fängt die damalige Einstellung zum Thema "Atom" wunderbar und perfekt ein.

Auch der Rest ist wunderbar im Stil der 50'er & 60'er Jahre gehalten, such doch einfach mal nach Werbung aus den realen 50'er Jahren in Amerika und vergleich diese mit der "ingame Werbung" von Fallout 3. Du wirst erstaunt sein wie nah am Vorbild diese Werbung etc. ist.

Auch Kücheneinrichtung, Bodenbeläge etc.pp. wurden wunderbar adoptiert.

Ich mag Fallout 3 als Spiel überhaupt nicht ( for me, it's Oblivion with Guns ), aber die Grafik & Setting ist absolut grandios.


----------



## HanFred (19. Dezember 2008)

Rabowke am 19.12.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ( for me, it's Oblivion with Guns )


das ist nicht sehr fair. auch wenn's dieselbe engine ist, kommen die charaktere und geschichten (sprich: die inhalte) völlig anders rüber.


----------



## Avenga (19. Dezember 2008)

HanFred am 19.12.2008 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 19.12.2008 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann wäre es evtl doch was für mich - ich schätze es nämlich ähnlich wie rabowke ein, und oblivion war ja nicht gerade mein lieblingsspiel   

@der-jo: hehe, dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige, der das so handhabt


----------



## der-jo (19. Dezember 2008)

Avenga am 19.12.2008 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @der-jo: hehe, dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige, der das so handhabt



nein, wir sind nicht allein da draußen... irgendwo setzt sich bestimmt gerade ein Alien zum kacken hin, und schmökert in seinem Untertassen-manual...

Aber ein "Oblivion with Guns" ist es wirklich nicht. Alleine das nicht-mitleveln der Gegner macht das deutlich. die Welt ist statischer, bis es zu interaktion kommt...

Und die Charaktere sind in der Tat besser gezeichnet und dargestellt...


----------



## Anthile (19. Dezember 2008)

Stilistisch ist Fallout wohl sowas wie Atompunk.



Spoiler



Hm den Begriff sollte ich mir schützen lassen...


----------



## Nixup (19. Dezember 2008)

der-jo am 19.12.2008 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga am 19.12.2008 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, also das Spiel erinnert eben doch sehr stark an Oblivion, aber es macht einiges besser. Wie schon angesprochen, dass nicht mitleveln, aber auch die abwechslungsreicheren Gebiete (in Oblivion sah alles gleich aus) und die nicht liniearen Wege (Abtauchen in Metrostationen) 

Ich denke ein Oblivion Nachfolger kann nur davon profitieren. Mir fällt bei Fallout 3 bisher noch nichts negatives auf. Eventuell kann es nach einiger Zeit auch langweilig werden, aber es hat keine großen Mängel oder Unstimmigkeiten.
Man darf beim SPielen nur nicht vergessen, dass es ein RPG ist und kein Shooter, sonst erwartet man evtl was anderes ^^


----------



## Anthile (19. Dezember 2008)

Einige Kritikpunkte hat Fallout 3 sehr wohl.

1. Es ist viel zu leicht. Vor allem mit einem hohen Intelligenz-Wert. (_Eigentlich wie im richtigen Leben..._). Gegen Ende weiß man gar nicht mehr wohin mit den Punkten.. Gut, da wirds dann wohl auch irgendwie bald Mods geben.

2. Zu wenig Gegnervielfalt. Aber gut, was will man machen. Noch mehr mutierte Monströsitäten? Irgendwann nutzt sich das auch ab. Außerdem ist die KI ziemlich dämlich.

3. Alles sieht ein wenig gleich aus. Das Problem hatte ja auch schon Hellgate: London. In einem Rollenspiel mit einem urbanen Hintergrund kann man halt nicht einfach irgendwelche Eiswüsten, Vulkane oder Wälder auftischen, ohne sich unglaubwürdig zu machen oder wirklich tief in die erzählerische Trickkiste zu greifen. Da kann man Bethesda keinen wirklichen Vorwurf machen.

4. Einige kleine Design- und Balancing-Macken. Zum Beispiel wäre es praktischer den Hund nur ohnmächtig werden zu lassen, als dass er direkt stirbt. Science und Sneak sind relativ nutzlos.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Dezember 2008)

Avenga am 19.12.2008 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 19.12.2008 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für Oblivion und seinem Vorgänger Morrowind konnte ich mich auch nicht erwärmen. Es wollte einfach nicht der Funke überspringen. Das sieht bei Fallout schon anders aus, habe ich doch die Vorgänger (explizit Fallout 1+2) geliebt.

Fallout 3 lapidar mit "Oblivion with Guns" zu titulieren ist imho echt daneben.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (19. Dezember 2008)

Seit fast 50 Std. spiele ich nun Fallout 3 - habe es seit bald vier Wochen. Natürlich hat es Fehler (Level Cap, Inventar - keine Schnelltastenzuweisung, zu geringer Einfluss auf Begleiter, kleine Ladepausen, etwas zu geringe Gegnertypenanzahl etc.) - aber !

Die offene Welt ist bislang noch von keinem CRPG so überzeugend dargestellt worden, mittlerweile hat Bethesda im Verhalten der NSC zu G 2 aufgeschlossen - der Tagesablauf, die Reaktionen erzeugen eine dichte Atmosphäre. Äußerst wichtig - die Quests - und sehr gut gelungen. Sehr gut gelungen: das Charaktersystem, die Story (wenngleich schwacher Beginn); einzigartig: Tutorial; schön: V.A.T.S.; gut, aber mittlerweile von Bethesda gewohnt: kaum Bugs !

Aufgrund der Fehler halte ich eine 9x % - Wertung für übertrieben - ich gebe 89 %. Es ist das beste CRPG seit Kotor 2003, seither hat es kein CRPG m.E. mit solch einer hohen Wertung gegeben. Bravo, Bethesda !

In meiner Top 10 seit 2000 steht Fallout 3 auf Platz 6: hinter BG 2, G 2, Kotor, Diablo 2 (auch Action - CRPG gehören zu den CRPG), Deus Ex.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2008)

nikiburstr8x am 19.12.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Fallout 3 lapidar mit "Oblivion with Guns" zu titulieren ist imho echt daneben.


Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder?   
Ich denke schon das ich Spiele nach meinen subjektiven Eindrücken titulieren kann wie ich will.

Wem Fallout 3 Spass macht, bitte ... mir hat z.B. Oblivion Spass gemacht & ich habs ziemlich weit gespielt, Fallout 3 kann mich selber nicht begeistern.

Kennt jemand das Zitat von Herrn Flint? Meinungen sind wie .... *zwinker*


----------



## Kandinata (20. Dezember 2008)

wertungsfanatiker am 19.12.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hat es Fehler (Inventar - keine Schnelltastenzuweisung



Habe aus welchem Grund auch immer Heute im Inventar die 1 gedrückt und plötzlich sprang bei Auswahl der Waffe ein Fenster auf das ich noch nie gesehen habe... eine Schnelltastenbelegung für 1-8   

Ich hätte es wahrscheinlich nach dem Durchspielen irgendwo in einem Forum gelesen das es sowas gibt, wenn da nicht der Zufall mitgespielt hätte


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2008)

Kandinata am 20.12.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 19.12.2008 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leute, das steht doch alles im Handbuch. Ihr solltet das auch mal lesen


----------



## Kandinata (20. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 20.12.2008 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 20.12.2008 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich les keine Handbücher sondern Blättere sie nur durch ob eben Backstory oder ähnliches drin steht, aber Tastenbelegung oder sonstiges ? Würde ich eh gleich wieder vergessen, und für die Basics halte ich mich für Erfahren genug das ich die nichtmehr nachlesen brauche 

Wobei ich sagen muss, ohne Quicks hätte mir jetzt nicht sooo viel gefehlt... ganz im Gegenteil, dachte sogar dieses "Altmodische" Menüsystem wäre beabsichtigt gewesen als Anlehnung an das alte Fallout   
Und selbst mit dem wissen das es Quicks gibt... ehrlich gesagt benutze ich sie immernoch nicht *g*


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Dezember 2008)

Rabowke am 19.12.2008 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 19.12.2008 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wiederum ein perfektes Beispiel dafür, wie weit Meinungen auseinandergehen können.  
Mich wundert nur, warum du auf das Setting stehst, jedoch dem Rest von Fallout 3 nichts abgewinnen kannst. :-o


----------



## Parat (20. Dezember 2008)

Lasst doch Meinungen einfach stehen^^

Ich hab vieles genossen, auch die vielen hübschen kleinen Einfälle .. Republic of Dave ... der Garten mit dem sprechenden Baum etc

Die Athmo ist natürlich klasse, kein Wunder bei der Vorlage, schließlich ist Fallout ein Klassiker. Das ironische Hochnehmen der kritiklosen Fortschritssgläubigkeit.

Aber alles in allen: Ich fand es als Spiel wirklich nett, aber auch nur nett ... so wie Drakensang, nix, an das ich mich in zwei Jahren noch erinnere.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (20. Dezember 2008)

Kandinata am 20.12.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 19.12.2008 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Schnelltastenbelegung war mir bekannt - aber wenn ich auf "I" oder irgend eine andere mögliche Taste drücke, öffnet sich nicht das Inventar: Deswegen auch der Zusammenhang mit dem Inventar !; sprich: Inventar ("I"), Karte ("M"), Quests ("Q" oder "J") hätten eine Schnelltastenzuweisung verdient, anstelle immer den Pip Boy zu aktivieren !


----------



## Kandinata (20. Dezember 2008)

wertungsfanatiker am 20.12.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 20.12.2008 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm auch das gibt es, drückst du F1 aktivierst du direkt den Statusscreen, in F2 das Inventar und F3 öffnet direkt die Data... Zwar nicht die direkteste Auswahl, aber das ist besser als nichts


----------



## The-Witcher (9. Januar 2009)

Nixup am 19.12.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 19.12.2008 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann regt sich einer noch auf wieso keine gescheiten Handbücher sondern nur Fetzen in der Verpackung beiliegen. Der Publisher is ja nicht dumm, was der Kunde will gibt man ihm.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Januar 2009)

The-Witcher am 09.01.2009 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann regt sich einer noch auf wieso keine gescheiten Handbücher sondern nur Fetzen in der Verpackung beiliegen. Der Publisher is ja nicht dumm, was der Kunde will gibt man ihm.


Ich glaub das hat eher was mit Kostensenkung zu tun. Genormte DVD-Boxen  sind halt billiger und ein dickes Handbuch passt da nicht mehr rein. Das PDF-Dateiformat ist zudem recht beliebt und nichtsdestotrotz auch praktisch.
Das Handbücher aufgrund von zu einfachen Spielkonzepten immer dünner werden, steht ausser Frage.  
Zudem gibt es meist in die Anwendung  integrierte Tutorials, welche im Idealfall sogar beim Bewältigen des Games helfen.


----------



## The-Witcher (10. Januar 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 09.01.2009 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> The-Witcher am 09.01.2009 01:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PDF jaja das erinnert mich an ein Spiel das ich gekauft habe. Das Handbuch hat 1 zu 1 den gleichen Text wie auf der DVD gehabt im PDF Format. Da stellt sich mir schon die Frage welchen Sinn das Handbuch hat.

Aber was ich in Handbüchers sei es auf Papier oder PFD vermisse ist wirklich eine schöne beschreibung aller Waffen, Gegenstände, Kreaturen, ..... das gibt es leider nur in Lösubgsbüchern. Wie ich im Spiel X bei Stelle Y weiterkomme interessiert mich doch nicht. Dazu spiele ich ja damit ichs selber von alleine bis zum Ende schaffe.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Januar 2009)

The-Witcher am 10.01.2009 03:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ich in Handbüchers sei es auf Papier oder PFD vermisse ist wirklich eine schöne beschreibung aller Waffen, Gegenstände, Kreaturen, ..... das gibt es leider nur in Lösubgsbüchern. Wie ich im Spiel X bei Stelle Y weiterkomme interessiert mich doch nicht. Dazu spiele ich ja damit ichs selber von alleine bis zum Ende schaffe.


Artbooks etc. gibt es aber auch nur für die gängigsten Spiele, spriche jene Titel, die sich gut verkaufen. Davon hat ein Hardcore-Planescape: Torment-Fan auch nur wenig.  
Und die Zeiten, wo auf jeder oder jeder zweiten Seite eines 300-Seiten-Handbuchs ein Artwork aus der Zeit der Entstehung des Spiels oder vergleichbare Illustrationen abgedruckt sind... 
die Zeiten sind vorbei...


----------

